# heater fan noise ( bearing or sleeve )



## ppxtrail2006 (Jan 21, 2015)

http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/ [...] 10684.html

We can change only the engine fan !!!!

75 $cad juste le moteur ( OEM 272258H31C) livré au Canada au lieu de 429.50$cad piece assemblé Nissan (OEM 272259H60B)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=2722...e%2Fbody_electrical%2F270%2F27225%2F;1024;556

http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/ [...] dVersion=1
Kit moteur et transistor de puissance


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to see replacement blower motors showing up on Ebay and Alibaba. However the bearing fix worked on mine. $10 in parts and has worked fine for the past couple of years.


----------

